# Critérium du Dauphiné 2019 **Spoilers**



## brommers (4 Jun 2019)

The traditional 'warm-up' race to the TdF. So far the start list includes Froome, Alaphilippe, A. Yates, Bardet, Pinot, Porte, Barguil and Kruijswijk. Should be good.


----------



## Crackle (4 Jun 2019)

Most of the Tour favourites have kept a fairly low profile this year, or it seems that way, so I really wonder what the form is going into this race. Can't see a full start list yet.


----------



## rich p (4 Jun 2019)

Crackle said:


> Most of the Tour favourites have kept a fairly low profile this year, or it seems that way, so I really wonder what the form is going into this race. Can't see a full start list yet.


Do we know if Quintana or Dumoulin are in it?


----------



## brommers (4 Jun 2019)

Just seen that Quintana's in and so is Fuglsang, not sure about Dumoulin.


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Jun 2019)

https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/racing/criterium-du-dauphine-2019-start-list-381104
If Dumoulin isnt riding i really hope hes fit for the Tour.He has to be Froomes biggest threat if hes fit.


----------



## brommers (6 Jun 2019)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/tom-dumoulin-set-for-criterium-du-dauphine-return/


----------



## rich p (6 Jun 2019)

Geraint is taking an especially unusual low key warm up to his TdF defence. 
The invisible man


----------



## Crackle (6 Jun 2019)

rich p said:


> Geraint is taking an especially unusual low key warm up to his TdF defence.
> The invisible man


He's gone to the Tour De suise hasn't he. I think that's an odd choice for TdF defence. Has anyone gone on from the TdS to win the Tour in the last decade or so, I can't think of anyone.


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Jun 2019)

He's got a kilo to lose to be his tour weight he said ! I'm sure he'll be Tour fit by the start.But all the talk.of defending his victory...at best Ineos might say there joint leaders but Froome is the chosen one.Unless the unexpected happens.again.


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Jun 2019)

Stage highlights on itv 4 at 7 if you've not got Eurosport.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Jun 2019)

Wow, EBH - that was slightly unexpected. I was a big supporter when he first appeared on the pro-cycling scene, but it's fair to say he's never fully lived up to early expectations. When you see him winning like this you wonder why he's never done better, because he's certainly got the goods.


----------



## Crackle (9 Jun 2019)

Shocked but pleased for him and DI data.


----------



## Dayvo (9 Jun 2019)

Crackle said:


> Shocked but pleased for him and DI data.



I had first and second today: don't know why you're shocked. Shell-shocked, maybe, in the CC fantasy league on Velogames!


----------



## brommers (9 Jun 2019)

Shouldn't be that shocked. He won a stage of the Tour of Norway last week and finished 3rd overall.


----------



## Crackle (9 Jun 2019)

Dayvo said:


> I had first and second today: don't know why you're shocked. Shell-shocked, maybe, in the CC fantasy league on Velogames!


Figures, I would have picked them 5 years ago....


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Jun 2019)

brommers said:


> Shouldn't be that shocked. He won a stage of the Tour of Norway last week and finished 3rd overall.



Yeah, but he practically always wins the Tour of Norway (or at least at stage or two). It's not quite the same level.


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Jun 2019)

I too was shocked. Shocked to the very core.

I picked him for my fantasy team too. Go Eddie!


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Jun 2019)

Watched late last night,good win by Eddie timed to perfection ! 
Allaphillipe sort of stage today ?


----------



## dragon72 (10 Jun 2019)

I had been wondering recently what the point of Dimension Data is.


----------



## brommers (10 Jun 2019)

Pinot, Yates, Froome, Fuglsang and Quintana are all up there. Some lost 30 seconds and some are already out of contention.


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Jun 2019)

brommers said:


> Pinot, Yates, Froome, Fuglsang and Quintana are all up there. Some lost 30 seconds and some are already out of contention.


Caught the last 20k on my phone at work.The main GC all looked pretty good there.Some good attacks by Pinot,but I think they all pretty much marked each other out.
As for the stage win for Teuns a much needed win for Bahrain ,felt for Martin in second I thought he'd got him !


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Jun 2019)

Pretty clear who's in contention for this one now, and it doesn't include Porte or Dumoulin. I didn't get what Dumoulin was doing, he just condemned the breakaway to eventual capture by his presence and pretty much exhausted himself in the effort. Porte really looks a shadow of his former self, and before anyone says 'yes, but he did well in the Tour of California', it's the Tour of California. Pinot looked strong today.


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Jun 2019)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Pretty clear who's in contention for this one now, and it doesn't include Porte or Dumoulin. I didn't get what Dumoulin was doing, he just condemned the breakaway to eventual capture by his presence and pretty much exhausted himself in the effort. Porte really looks a shadow of his former self, and before anyone says 'yes, but he did well in the Tour of California', it's the Tour of California. Pinot looked strong today.


Dumoulin won't kill himself in this race so to speak.More about seeing how he's feeling.Porte ? What can you say,he's not there lately.


----------



## mjr (10 Jun 2019)

Dumoulin was probably "testing his knee" said Gary and Dave on the highlights.

Good second day. Nice to see some racing early on, unlike a certain other recent race...


----------



## Crackle (10 Jun 2019)

I'm loving the parcours so far and the racing, tomorrows TT should be interesting.


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Jun 2019)

Crackle said:


> I'm loving the parcours so far and the racing, tomorrows TT should be interesting.


I don't think it's tommorow @Crackle ? Day after I thought,Sprint tommorow.I could be wrong though, I have been once before.


----------



## Crackle (10 Jun 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> I don't think it's tommorow @Crackle ? Day after I thought,Sprint tommorow.I could be wrong though, I have been once before.


No you're right, Tomorrow looks like a sprint stage, TT the day after.


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Jun 2019)

Didn't manage to see it but I've just read the report. Gutted to see that wanty Groupe Gobert's Guillaume Martin was pipped in the Sprint. Im glad I didnt see it. That would have been too upsetting

Don't ask me why I'm a WGG fan. I'm not really sure.

Edit. Just found the last km on Twitter. So close. And it's put me at the top of the cc fantasy league


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Jun 2019)

Sam Bennet wins stage,it almost looked like slow motion ! Did he make that look easy.Im guessing Bora regret not taking him to the Giro.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (11 Jun 2019)

Apparently they aren't taking him to the Tour either. Weird.


----------



## roadrash (11 Jun 2019)

its turning out to be a brilliant season for Sam Bennet, don't understand why they aren't taking him to the tour


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Jun 2019)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Apparently they aren't taking him to the Tour either. Weird.


I seem to remember them saying no Giro or Tour for him ? Veulta would be good,preperation for the worlds.


----------



## rich p (11 Jun 2019)

He's off isn't he, after Bora buggering him about? He's probably got more chance than Sagan at winning stages in the Tour. They could even help each other in the same team, I'd have thought


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Jun 2019)

If he wasn't Irish I'd blame Brexit ! Taking Akermann to the Giro instead of Sammy ! Pesky Germans picking their own...
Even though he was pretty impressive.


----------



## mjr (11 Jun 2019)

roadrash said:


> its turning out to be a brilliant season for Sam Bennet, don't understand why they aren't taking him to the tour


Sagan can't handle the competition?


----------



## Crackle (12 Jun 2019)

Froome out, crashed on the recon of the TT, leg injury is all they're saying.


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Jun 2019)

Just read that...hope nothing to serious.

View: https://twitter.com/TeamINEOS/status/1138772821503557632?s=19


----------



## the_craig (12 Jun 2019)

I’m seeing reports on twitter of a fractured pelvis.


Nothing official of course.


----------



## Crackle (12 Jun 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Just read that...hope nothing to serious.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/TeamINEOS/status/1138772821503557632?s=19



Speculation it's a fractured Pelvis or leg, that's pretty devastating if true.


----------



## roadrash (12 Jun 2019)

feck ...that's not good ... seeing as hes already done it, maybe Geraint Thomas could give him some advice on how to ride the tour with a fractured pelvis


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Jun 2019)

roadrash said:


> feck ...that's not good ... seeing as hes already done it, maybe Geraint Thomas could give him some advice on how to ride the tour with a fractured pelvis


Or how to get round a TT without falling off ... er ... maybe not.

Actually that sounds like significantly bad news. So serious face emoji.


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Jun 2019)

Gutted if it is ! 

View: https://twitter.com/TheRaceRadio/status/1138782826218827776?s=19


----------



## Crackle (12 Jun 2019)

Gone @Dogtrousers 

number of reports saying pelvis. If he doesn't make this tour, I wonder if it's his last opportunity just gone by


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Jun 2019)

Crackle said:


> Gone @Dogtrousers
> 
> number of reports saying pelvis. If he doesn't make this tour, I wonder if it's his last opportunity just gone by


Nah he'll be back next year.He won't go till he's tried for 5th.


----------



## roadrash (12 Jun 2019)

Anyone know what is in the vest dumpmoulin is wearing..
.
View: https://twitter.com/TeamSunweb/status/1138791358347583489


----------



## Crackle (12 Jun 2019)

Eurosport says broken leg.


----------



## roadrash (12 Jun 2019)

from twitter.
.
View: https://twitter.com/friebos/status/1138794556240093189

..
View: https://twitter.com/Cyclingnewsfeed/status/1138794317034786816


----------



## roadrash (12 Jun 2019)

View: https://twitter.com/chrisfroome/status/1138798043095060481


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Jun 2019)

Broken/fractured femur ? If true won't be back this year.


----------



## PK99 (12 Jun 2019)

Breaking news. Very serious crash. ?? Fractured pelvis??


----------



## Dirk (12 Jun 2019)

https://news.sky.com/story/chris-fr...ith-suspected-broken-leg-after-crash-11740506


----------



## Sbudge (12 Jun 2019)

Horrible news.


----------



## roadrash (12 Jun 2019)

hope to find out exactly whats what later..
..
View: https://twitter.com/itvcycling/status/1138803885424951296

.


----------



## mjr (12 Jun 2019)

Please edit the spoiler out of the title. I was waiting for tonight's race highlights.


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Jun 2019)

Van Aert takes the stage win and Yates takes the jersey.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Jun 2019)

*Mod note:* title edited for those watching live or accessing highlights on Eurosport etc.


----------



## PK99 (12 Jun 2019)

mjr said:


> Please edit the spoiler out of the title. I was waiting for tonight's race highlights.



Sorry!


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Jun 2019)

Guillaume Martin (the "Philosopher Climber") plummets to 18th


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Jun 2019)

mjr said:


> Please edit the spoiler out of the title. I was waiting for tonight's race highlights.


Well someone crashing in the warmup is hardly a highlight. Makes you come across as rather bloodthirsty.

But yeah, I do see what you mean.


----------



## mjr (12 Jun 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Well someone crashing in the warmup is hardly a highlight. Makes you come across as rather bloodthirsty.
> 
> But yeah, I do see what you mean.


Heh. You know it'll be in there.

In 2014, Froome crashed out of the Tour de France after 83km of a stage.

In 2015, Froome crashed in the Vuelta after 3km of a stage. Completed the stage with a broken foot (ow!), but DNS the next day.

Now he's crashing during recon. What next? Falling down the stairs of the bus on the way to sign on? Coming off rollers after the stage finish the day before?


----------



## dragon72 (12 Jun 2019)

Van Aert very impressive


----------



## Slick (12 Jun 2019)

I was waiting for the highlights as well but as someone posted in the doping git thread I knew about it anyway. 

I didn't click the link though, but I do hope early suspicions prove to be over cautious.


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Jun 2019)

Sounds like Froome is in a bad enough way,gutted for him.Apparantly took his hands of bars to blows nose at 60kmh ! 

View: https://twitter.com/madone2661/status/1138807490823352321?s=19


----------



## DCLane (12 Jun 2019)

Broken femur, broken elbow and ribs according to reports: https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cycling/48612884

That's bad.


----------



## roadrash (12 Jun 2019)

according to the highlights show on itv 4, he has had a high speed crash ,taking his hand of the bars at 60kmph to blow his nose , 2 minutes after trying to put a rain cape on and being told by someone in the team car , don't take any risks chris.


----------



## Beebo (12 Jun 2019)

Hindsight is everything but blowing your nose at 60kph!
What was he thinking. I grip the handlebars so hard at 40kph. I wouldn’t even take one hand off the bars.


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Jun 2019)

Whatever it is it's shoot luck.That could quite easily be the end of his career.I doubt he thought of it as a risk when doing it,anymore that pedaling on your top tube or resting forearms on the bars.Heres wishing him a speedy recovery !


----------



## roadrash (12 Jun 2019)

hes never really shaken the nickname they gave him at barlow world.... crash froome.

it could prove to be a career ending crash, though I really hope not


----------



## pawl (12 Jun 2019)

Crackle said:


> Eurosport says broken leg.


BBC in addition ankle and wrist also broken.


----------



## roadrash (12 Jun 2019)

errr, yeah.... guess.... err yeah....whos …..err yeah …..just …..errr yeah been interviewed ….errr yeah.... on the .....errr yeah ….highlights show


----------



## albal (12 Jun 2019)

& to read the guy wants to win a 5th yellow jersey? I've been riding 45 years, don't think I'd be so reckless.


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Jun 2019)

It's probably worse than first thought,I really hope he's ok and makes a good recovery.

View: https://twitter.com/jeremycwhittle/status/1138918045009817600?s=19


----------



## Slick (12 Jun 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> It's probably worse than first thought,I really hope he's ok and makes a good recovery.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/jeremycwhittle/status/1138918045009817600?s=19



First I've heard the hip mentioned. Fingers crossed for a speedy recovery.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jun 2019)

That sounds _really _bad. I wish him the best possible recovery, but at his age that could be a career-ending crash ...


----------



## Slow But Determined (13 Jun 2019)

This is on the day Ineos said Froome would be the GC rider at the tour, wonder how G feels now.

Ok Geraint you were going to be a domestique for Froome but now he's out perhaps you could go for the win after a few stages of being a domestique to our new hope Bernal.

Geraint must either be very subservient or paid a fortune!


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Jun 2019)

He's lucky. If he'd been just an ordinary bike rider out on his own with no back up team it could've been fatal as he could've been lead there without anyone knowing. Why take your hands off the bars to blow your nose? Just fire snot rockets out with one finger pressing a nostril and keeping one hand on the bars. Handkerchiefs are not necessary in cycling.


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Jun 2019)

In the meantime ... Van Aert ... I'm obviously not up to speed but I thought he was a cyclocross guy who might do well in the one day races - but to win a TT? Wow. Yeah I know Dumoulin has a poorly knee, Richie Porte is Richie Porte and Froome is in bits but all the same ... Wow

As to Thomas. I bet he's brushing pie crumbs off his chin, getting out of his comfy chair saying "oh bollocks"


----------



## gavgav (13 Jun 2019)

All the best to Chris Froome for a speedy recovery. Sounds very nasty injuries.


----------



## lazybloke (13 Jun 2019)

The mention (on BBC) of Froome being in the ICU makes me wonder what details have NOT been released. Fingers crossed for him.


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Jun 2019)

Millar got into a bit of a tangle on telly last night when he said that one of the worst things about TT crashes is that you have no-one to blame but yourself. He realised what he'd said and immediately went into Ineos fanboy mode "Of course this wasn't Chris Froome's fault at all. Gust of wind. Perfect storm. Freak circumstances". When the fact of the matter is that like the rest of us, he doesn't have a clue what happened.


----------



## johnblack (13 Jun 2019)

Lovely to see Ritchie P. start his comments abouth the crash with "Whatever you think about him". Pretty poor form.


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Jun 2019)

Who gives a feck wether you like the bloke or not He's had a serious injury/crash,could of been the end of him or his career.
Whoever it was I'd be concerned and wish them a speedy recovery.


----------



## johnblack (13 Jun 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Who gives a feck wether you like the bloke or not He's had a serious injury/crash,could of been the end of him or his career.
> Whoever it was I'd be concerned and wish them a speedy recovery.


Exactly, classy Ritchie, very classy.


----------



## KneesUp (13 Jun 2019)

Crashing a car at the speed he was going would be quite bad enough - and that has a safety cell you are strapped in to and airbags and so on. Coming off a bike at that speed is going to hurt a lot. The reported injuries don't sound bad enough to warrant ICU, but hopefully that's just because Ineos are taking no risks and whilst he recovers from the operation.

I would be interested in a debate on whether or not he could now ever get a 5th title, but perhaps we should wait until we know he's ok.


----------



## Globalti (13 Jun 2019)

You're kidding, right? A broken femur is an extremely traumatic event. The broken bone ends can puncture arteries and cause massive bleeding, not to mention that broken ribs can puncture the lungs. With at least three fractures and loss of consciousness Froome's body will have gone into shock and ICU is entirely the right place for him while doctors assess the damage and his reaction.

Read the fascinating book War Doctor by David Knott if you want to understand the complex way the body reacts to trauma.


----------



## roadrash (13 Jun 2019)

KneesUp said:


> I would be interested in a debate on whether or not he could now ever get a 5th title, but perhaps we should wait until we know he's ok.




I think there the answer to that question is exactly the same as it would have been 5 mins before his crash, no one knew then whether he would be able to get a fifth tour de france win,...…. able to try , yes but that's a different question. 



KneesUp said:


> The reported injuries don't sound bad enough to warrant ICU



I agree with @Globalti , certainly sounds bad enough to me.


----------



## roadrash (13 Jun 2019)

View: https://twitter.com/richardmoore73/status/1139119013764698112


----------



## Racing roadkill (13 Jun 2019)

How’s the bike?


----------



## uncle_adolph (13 Jun 2019)

Open fracture of his leg, apparently.

Career ending, by the sounds of it.


----------



## Racing roadkill (13 Jun 2019)

People sometimes get freaked out when they hear mentions of ICU. It’s often actually as much to do with the care level ( 1 to 1 ) as it is the severity of the patients condition. People get images of tubes sticking out of every hole, and machines going ping, and unconscious / comatose patients everywhere, whereas, in reality, ICU isn’t as bad as that.


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Jun 2019)

He's a very fit dedicated athlete who has taken a big hit.
I'll give him 3 months before he's back on the bike training.

These guys ate in a league most of us can only dream of.


----------



## Globalti (13 Jun 2019)

An OPEN fracture though? That's the worst. The broken bone pokes through the skin opening you to deep bone infection.


----------



## roadrash (13 Jun 2019)

View: https://twitter.com/stevescott_itv/status/1139161280600825859



View: https://twitter.com/cyclingweekly/status/1139170997310033920


.


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Jun 2019)

It's going to be close for the breakaway...


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Jun 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> How’s the bike?


Weirdly enough, there really is info on that. 

View: https://twitter.com/Cyclingnewsfeed/status/1138779877526646785


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Jun 2019)

Caught ! 

I started a thread for Froome ?


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Jun 2019)

Van Aert again !


----------



## Flying_Monkey (13 Jun 2019)

Great finish. It was never one for the pure sprinters, looking at the little uphills and sharp turns at the end. I thought EBH and Gilbert had stolen it for a while, but WVA can do anything, it seems. The only guy who's better than him all-round is probably MVdP but he's off winning MTB races...


----------



## roadrash (13 Jun 2019)

BOO HOO HANI  oh dear , how sad ….never mind


View: https://twitter.com/Cyclingnewsfeed/status/1139167275393671168


----------



## Flying_Monkey (13 Jun 2019)

One of those riders whose head just isn't right half the time...


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Jun 2019)

Globalti said:


> An OPEN fracture though? That's the worst. The broken bone pokes through the skin opening you to deep bone infection.




Absolutely, terrible injury but he will be like a moto gp rider and get almost instant top specialist care.

But having had a few serious fractured bones its the swelling and healing time that often causes the most pain.

Good luck to him, all that titanium will still add weight to one side so he may find corners more interesting


----------



## roadrash (13 Jun 2019)

Flying_Monkey said:


> One of those riders whose head just isn't right half the time...



I would say "most" of the time


----------



## PK99 (13 Jun 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> He's lucky. If he'd been just an ordinary bike rider out on his own with no back up team it could've been fatal as he could've been lead there without anyone knowing. *Why take your hands off the bars to blow your nose? Just fire snot rockets out with one finger pressing a nostril and keeping one hand on the bars.* Handkerchiefs are not necessary in cycling.



Later reports are in fact saying *"took a hand off"*


----------



## Racing roadkill (13 Jun 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Weirdly enough, there really is info on that.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/Cyclingnewsfeed/status/1138779877526646785



Oh that’s fabulous news


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Jun 2019)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Great finish. It was never one for the pure sprinters, looking at the little uphills and sharp turns at the end. I thought EBH and Gilbert had stolen it for a while, but WVA can do anything, it seems. The only guy who's better than him all-round is probably MVdP but he's off winning MTB races...


The only option.

View: https://twitter.com/DeGendtThomas/status/1139183303221817345?s=19


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Jun 2019)

Wow .. van Aert


----------



## andrew_s (13 Jun 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> The only option.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/DeGendtThomas/status/1139183303221817345?s=19



Speaking of which, Evenepoel rode off the front of the bunch in stage 2 of the Belgium Tour today, with 11km to go, and won by 43 seconds. Campanaerts was on his wheel for the first 5 km or so, but lost it on a corner and had to drop back to the chasing group.


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Jun 2019)

Just watched yesterday's stage.Photo finish for Allaphillipes stage win.Close enough for the top three With Yates,Teuns,Van Gardren...almost forgot about teejay !


----------



## Dayvo (15 Jun 2019)

Hey, Crax! @Crackle 

I know the fat lady hasn't started to sing yet, but have a look at the table https://www.velogames.com/dauphine/2019/leaguescores.php?league=44935779 and see if you can suppress a snigger when you see my team!

The term, 'poles apart' comes to mind!


----------



## Crackle (15 Jun 2019)

Dayvo said:


> Hey, Crax! @Crackle
> 
> I know the fat lady hasn't started to sing yet, but have a look at the table https://www.velogames.com/dauphine/2019/leaguescores.php?league=44935779 and see if you can suppress a snigger when you see my team!
> 
> The term, 'poles apart' comes to mind!




I was waiting for that. I was so convinced I'd picked a decent team too


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Jun 2019)

@Dayvo I'm breathing down your neck. My masterplan of picking Wanty Groupe Gobert riders plus Toms Squinch because he has a great name is about to play out.


----------



## Crackle (15 Jun 2019)

Apocalyptic weather today and a Froome like win from Poels


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Jun 2019)

Crackle said:


> Apocalyptic weather today and a Froome like win from Poels


Enjoyed today's stage.Great win.

View: https://twitter.com/CafeRoubaix/status/1139899573521047553?s=19


----------



## User169 (15 Jun 2019)

Crackle said:


> Apocalyptic weather today and a Froome like win from Poels



Wout "Pouts" as the BBC would have it.


----------



## Crackle (15 Jun 2019)

DP said:


> Wout "Pouts" as the BBC would have it.


To be fair it looked like they all picked it up from the Press Association. This is from the Guardian

_Speaking to Eurosport, *Pouts* added: “I hope he watches this one, it was really for Chris, especially with what happened this week. [It’s] really nice for the team and I also hope it gives Chris strength to be come really strong back.”_


----------



## User169 (15 Jun 2019)

Crackle said:


> To be fair it looked like they all picked it up from the Press Association. This is from the Guardian
> 
> _Speaking to Eurosport, *Pouts* added: “I hope he watches this one, it was really for Chris, especially with what happened this week. [It’s] really nice for the team and I also hope it gives Chris strength to be come really strong back.”_



I thought they'd maybe got their info from ukcyclingexpert!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (16 Jun 2019)

Adam Yates has just suddenly quit the race. No idea why yet...

update: apparently, a fever.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (16 Jun 2019)

Good overall win for Fuglsang, but this hasn't exactly been a classic edition. Yates dropping out on the final stage really robbed it of much in the way of final day tension.


----------



## roadrash (16 Jun 2019)

I expected poels to try to make up the seven seconds to get 3rd step on the podium , but no not a very entertaining final stage


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Jun 2019)

Can't say it ended up being too exiting of a race.Any suprises...no not really.Buisness as usual for the tour.


----------



## Globalti (16 Jun 2019)

With the amount of spray flying up in riders' faces yesterday it's entirely possible Yates swallowed some cow poo and got bad guts. I'd imagine it's a problem when you're riding in a group and can't avoid the spray.


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Jun 2019)

Globalti said:


> With the amount of spray flying up in riders' faces yesterday it's entirely possible Yates swallowed some cow poo and got bad guts. I'd imagine it's a problem when you're riding in a group and can't avoid the spray.


Seems it was quite widespread. Guillaume Martin says "half the bunch"


View: https://twitter.com/GuilmMartin/status/1140324989037678596?s=19

There's a short WGG write up here:
http://wanty-gobert.be/en/content/dauphine-8-meurisse-im-proud-my-dauphine In addition to Martin being ill they had one non-starter and one early abandon on the last stage due to stomach problems.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jun 2019)

Globalti said:


> With the amount of spray flying up in riders' faces yesterday it's entirely possible Yates swallowed some cow poo and got bad guts. I'd imagine it's a problem when you're riding in a group and can't avoid the spray.


Or, more likely perhaps, crap sloshed onto bottles before drinking from them?

I very nearly took a swig from a mucky bottle on a recent ride that turned wet. I gave it a good rinse before drinking but you would not have the chance to do that in a race.


----------



## Globalti (17 Jun 2019)

I nearly took a swig yesterday until I spotted the squashed slug stuck to the nozzle.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jun 2019)

Globalti said:


> I nearly took a swig yesterday until I spotted the squashed slug stuck to the nozzle.


Somebody made me a mug of tea at work and when I got to the bottom of it, I discovered a half-dissolved slug in the dregs!


----------



## mjr (18 Jun 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Or, more likely perhaps, crap sloshed onto bottles before drinking from them?
> 
> I very nearly took a swig from a mucky bottle on a recent ride that turned wet. I gave it a good rinse before drinking but you would not have the chance to do that in a race.


Handlebar mounts or lidded bottles seem good ideas in bad weather.


----------



## slow scot (18 Jun 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Somebody made me a mug of tea at work and when I got to the bottom of it, I discovered a half-dissolved slug in the dregs!


Donoghue v. Stevenson SC (House of Lords). Well worth a Google!


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jun 2019)

slow scot said:


> Donoghue v. Stevenson SC (House of Lords). Well worth a Google!


Ha ha - that must be worth a prize for the most perfect but obscure reply to an off-topic post on CycleChat ever! 

I told the staff in the canteen that they had given us a pint of milk with a slug in it. They told the milkman and he apologised and gave them a free crate of milk, yoghurts etc.


----------

